# Diamond Flattening Plates BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Feb 28, 2012)

Diamond Flattening Plates @ JKI


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

You are killing me. Rare as hen's teeth. Have to pay off my custom.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 28, 2012)

Have I seen this? I think you've been holding out on me...


----------



## JBroida (Feb 28, 2012)

you used it last time you were here


----------



## tk59 (Feb 28, 2012)

:stinker::O


----------



## JBroida (Feb 29, 2012)

hahaha


----------

